# Good conformation for...?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He could probably compete at the lower levels at just about anything. He has solid all-around conformation. I absolutely LOVE his shoulder, he has strong hindquarters, level balance, a decent back, okay heart girth, and clean legs. Having said that, I have a sneaking suspicion he may be slightly back at the knee, but I can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Id like to see him standing square. Really you can train him and compete in anything you want.. definitely make a barrelhorse.. 

That picture of the grey shewing your horse away cracked me up- cause your horse wasnt phased.. then I saw the poodle out there with them, lol. Awesome picture!


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

toto said:


> Id like to see him standing square. Really you can train him and compete in anything you want.. definitely make a barrelhorse..
> 
> That picture of the grey shewing your horse away cracked me up- cause your horse wasnt phased.. then I saw the poodle out there with them, lol. Awesome picture!


Hehe, that picture was taken the first day he was around horses since he was about... a year old? It was very adorable! I'm glad I got the picture.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He's a nice all around horse. I like the group shot. Aren't they interesting to watch...everyone with their own agenda. 
I guess what I would ask is "What do you want to do?" What horse activity interests you the most? English? Western? Some sort of trail type competition. Barrels or gaming? There are so many options. I think you could start with what you enjoy and see where it takes you both. The most important thing is that you enjoy it!


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> He's a nice all around horse. I like the group shot. Aren't they interesting to watch...everyone with their own agenda.
> I guess what I would ask is "What do you want to do?" What horse activity interests you the most? English? Western? Some sort of trail type competition. Barrels or gaming? There are so many options. I think you could start with what you enjoy and see where it takes you both. The most important thing is that you enjoy it!


I've always been interested in English Show Jumping so much! I've always wanted to do it with him. I believe I'll start with him next year when our family moves.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Make sure you find a good trainer. Jumping can be very dangerous if not taught correctly. Good luck!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with everyone else, from what I can see (these pictures aren't very good for judging conformation, especially with that mud on his legs- it makes it hard to see them) he has very nice conformation. 
Faults-wise, his front pasterns look to be upright to me and his back looks a tad long. What concerns me most are how his front legs seem to bow inwards in that first picture- they look nice and straight in some of the other photos, though. It might just be his feet, they look like they're in need of a good trim... But if his legs really are concave, I personally would not jump him. 
His pasterns are nice and short, as are his canons. His shoulder has a lovely angle and seems like it's pretty open, and although I think it could be just a tad bit bigger, it's still very nice. His neck also looks nice, maybe tied in just a bit low, but overall I like it. His withers seem to lay back nicely and he has a nice round barrel with a decent depth to his girth. His hip is just lovely, I love it... Big and powerful, and beautiful croup- if you want to try him on barrels, I think he has plenty of motor back there.
Overall, he's a very handsome boy, I like him a lot! If you could get his feet trimmed up and take some pictures of him standing on a flat, level ground (such as a road, if a paved one is nearby) I'd love to see some more pictures, that would help us give you a much more accurate critique. As for what he'd be good for, I think that, like everyone else has said, he'd be just fine doing almost anything you wanted at lower levels. 
ALSO, that second picture is hilarious, I love it!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He looks like a nice trail horse to me. But then, that's what I "do."


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

soenjer55 said:


> I agree with everyone else, from what I can see (these pictures aren't very good for judging conformation, especially with that mud on his legs- it makes it hard to see them) he has very nice conformation.
> Faults-wise, his front pasterns look to be upright to me and his back looks a tad long. What concerns me most are how his front legs seem to bow inwards in that first picture- they look nice and straight in some of the other photos, though. It might just be his feet, they look like they're in need of a good trim... But if his legs really are concave, I personally would not jump him.
> His pasterns are nice and short, as are his canons. His shoulder has a lovely angle and seems like it's pretty open, and although I think it could be just a tad bit bigger, it's still very nice. His neck also looks nice, maybe tied in just a bit low, but overall I like it. His withers seem to lay back nicely and he has a nice round barrel with a decent depth to his girth. His hip is just lovely, I love it... Big and powerful, and beautiful croup- if you want to try him on barrels, I think he has plenty of motor back there.
> Overall, he's a very handsome boy, I like him a lot! If you could get his feet trimmed up and take some pictures of him standing on a flat, level ground (such as a road, if a paved one is nearby) I'd love to see some more pictures, that would help us give you a much more accurate critique. As for what he'd be good for, I think that, like everyone else has said, he'd be just fine doing almost anything you wanted at lower levels.
> ALSO, that second picture is hilarious, I love it!



We got his feet trimmed now.  










Dunno if you can tell, though. Heh.

I'll also, HOPEFULLY, be getting pictures of him tomorrow.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see more pictures! He really is a beautiful boy, I wish you guys the best with whatever you decide to do together.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

soenjer55 said:


> Can't wait to see more pictures! He really is a beautiful boy, I wish you guys the best with whatever you decide to do together.


Thank you! I just can't wait for this year to go by!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He is nice looking lad! Pretty much anything I think  LOVE the photo of the other horse telling him to get stuffed and his little face is like, what?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think he's sturdy enough looking. I think his neck is kind of thick. Have you been riding him? Does he go with his head up high?


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I think he's sturdy enough looking. I think his neck is kind of thick. Have you been riding him? Does he go with his head up high?


I ride him whenever I can, and he always keeps his head/neck level with his body.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is he perlino?

I asked about the neck because there is an appearance of a slight over development of the neck muscle that is on the underside of the neck, and this often occurs with a hrose that goes with his head up and maybe braced against the bit.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Is he perlino?
> 
> I asked about the neck because there is an appearance of a slight over development of the neck muscle that is on the underside of the neck, and this often occurs with a hrose that goes with his head up and maybe braced against the bit.


Yes, he's perlino 

The only time I ever see him with his head up is when an adult rides him. He gets very mad if an adult rides him, and I'm pretty much the only person who can ride him and keep his head leveled. :shock: 

Now I wonder if people have been riding him without my permission... :-|


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't jump to conclusions from my perception, based on some photos that are not all that clear and not squared up so good. He's a nice horse, and I bet he's a nice ride, too!


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Don't jump to conclusions from my perception, based on some photos that are not all that clear and not squared up so good. He's a nice horse, and I bet he's a nice ride, too!


Haha, I was joking anyways. They know if they ride my horse, I'll kick their butts into next week! 

A good ride for kids, anyways... :wink:


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Couldn't see him today.

Just my luck, it was raining. :-|


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

I finally got kind of better pictures of him.


Not that good because I broke his halter accidentally (Don't... Don't ask.) and nobody could hold him for me. :shock:



















I also got one way-back-when and forgot to post it!


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump. :-|


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Heheh that little pony is a barrel! 
Not the best pics for confo. He has no wither by the looks of them! ) See if you could get some better ones. 
Also, well done on keeping him clean! You really deserve a medal! )


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> Heheh that little pony is a barrel!
> Not the best pics for confo. He has no wither by the looks of them! ) See if you could get some better ones.
> Also, well done on keeping him clean! You really deserve a medal! )


Maybe, just maybe, my dad will take me to see him tomorrow. I miiiight get some pics.

Also, he's not _that_ clean.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awww he is one cool looking dude! )


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> Awww he is one cool looking dude! )


Haha, thanks. If he'd stop following me for one second I might be able to get nice pics.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Bleh, just trying to keep this thread at the top so I leave you with a pic of my cousin riding Zanzibar.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

this last photo shows why his neck looks the way it does. He is standing with a hollow back and a high head. I would take him off that bit and get him in a snaffle. He needs a LOT of back to front riding to learn how to raise the root of his neck and use his abdominal muscles to lengthen and support his back. In this photo he is doing exactly the opposite of that.. he has his head up, and his back hollowed. 

Ridden and trained properly, this horse could do quite a lot. He needs at least 6 months of flat training and being ridden from the back to front...


----------

